# Inexpensive Military Surplus, Great hunting gear



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

I found these and wanted to share. Love military surplus great quality for the price. whats your favorite military surplus gear/ clothing?

USMC




German Flectarn Parka




Austrian Parka


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

I have the ILBE pack with the matching assault pack. It is a monster. I use the assault pack for my winter car kit and GHB, and the ILBE is set up as one of our INCH (I'm not coming home) bags. It holds a ton and you have to be careful not to overload it. I also have the Military Sleep System. Great three part system to keep you comfortable at any temp down to about minus 20 with appropriate clothing. Military surplus is the best as long as you get real gear and not knock-offs made in China. I have found a few good suppliers through Amazon that I have come to trust and now shop with them directly. Our government does give our soldiers great gear. I am partial to USMC stuff, but have some Army gear as well.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

O.K. so what are your favorite sites for surplus...... I use Sportsman club, Colemans surplus, My local Military Surplus store (Maine Military Surplus) I am not a fan of CH Kadels as most stuff is cheap Bud K, but does have some things like Swiss Poncho's for five bucks, all 9 I ordered are in excellent condition and can't be beat for the price. They do carry some quality items like Gerber items too.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

got my stuff from swisslink.com


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

I have used Ammocanman and Allegheny Surplus. Found both through Amazon and have since ordered other gear from Ammocanman's site. Great service from both. Shipping was fast and no complaints other than you can still get a little cheaper price by ordering from them through the big A. Just look under the used tab and pick your condition and price. I stick with 'very good' to save a few bucks a avoid major repairs on the gear. So far, nearly everything has been 'like new' from both suppliers, except for the assault pack that had some wear on one shoulder strap and along one side, like the marine had dragged it for a while. Still very functional and will outlast me.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

Another site I stumbled across yesterday is Wild Bill Wholesale. I sent them an email to see if they sell to individuals and got a prompt reply that they do. They have a great assortment of knives at good prices. I haven't ordered anything yet, but many of their deals are well below other retail sites. Worth checking out if you are looking for lower prices on knives...they handle some quality names as well as cheaper brands to play with.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

northstarprepper said:


> Another site I stumbled across yesterday is Wild Bill Wholesale. I sent them an email to see if they sell to individuals and got a prompt reply that they do. They have a great assortment of knives at good prices. I haven't ordered anything yet, but many of their deals are well below other retail sites. Worth checking out if you are looking for lower prices on knives...they handle some quality names as well as cheaper brands to play with.


Thanks for sharing the info. Never heard of them before, but checking them out now.


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

Depending on what state you live in govliquidation.com is worth checking out.

While I live in TX now I once lived in NC and the auctions for that state were pretty nice. TX auctions are not even worth looking at, oh well. But the NC auctions I would win with no other bids. I ended up with 2 pallets - over 300 ALICE packs in all different shapes and sizes and models - for $125. There were some junk but not many and there were some brand new never issued packs as well. I easily made my money back, gave some away as gifts, donated a ton, and finally sold all of the stuff together for one lump price.

I bid several different times on several different surplus items. The 'mix' pallets were the most fun because you never knew what you were going to find. I lucked out once and at the bottom of the pallet there were (10) ten never opened Air Force pilot survival knifes. Those sold for $150 all day. 
The real downside is that I ended up with SOOOO much stuff. It took over my garage and the family room. I got tired of selling on eBay and wife had enough also - all of everything went for one low price.

http://www.govliquidation.com/auction/view?auctionId=7661905&convertTo=USD these are hot sellers

http://www.govliquidation.com/auction/view?auctionId=7661740&convertTo=USD another easy sell - use to go for $250 each

http://www.govliquidation.com/auction/view?auctionId=7662042&convertTo=USD people love this color pattern

http://www.govliquidation.com/auction/view?auctionId=7586152&convertTo=USD one of the mixed auctions I was talking about. Triwall is a big box that is on a pallet - and they stuff these things full

I'm sure y'all have got the point. Go to the top, select your state, and hit search . . . just hope you are one of the lucky people with a good state. ***watch the auctions*** I ended up winning a few that I didn't really want. I did the min bid of $50 and nobody else bid. Then the email the next day saying I won; a pallet full of belts


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

for the price I really dont mind beating the crap out of this stuff


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## nathan (Nov 6, 2008)

We have military surplus stores and I like the wool and poly pro long underwear, which are cheap and durable at 10.00 a set.I also buy gear bags for 10.00. and all sorts of goodies at bargain prices


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

some have said you do not want to look military my problem 
is what gear does it better ? not much that I have seen.

Shipping costs so try to narrow down a couple of companies and get all you want in one order

Bianchi for pistol holsters and belts comfortable durable and secure.
blackhawk, voodoo tactical sites you can see what is available and shop other companies but do yourself a favor do a review search on the products nothing worse than buyers remorse.
If it falls apart or does not hold your gear securely it does not make a difference how much you saved, even the best gear needs field repair 
so make sure you have matching thread a stitching awl grommets rivets and setting tools.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

For folks in the southern Mo northern Ar areas there's a great army surplus store in Springfield Mo. It's out on west Sunshine not far from Bypass 13 (headed toward Republic).


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

*surplus*



Jewel said:


> For folks in the southern Mo northern Ar areas there's a great army surplus store in Springfield Mo. It's out on west Sunshine not far from Bypass 13 (headed toward Republic).


http://www.armysurplusspringfield.com/ been there before and very fun to shop in ,you find stuff that's been gone for awhile and just well stocked. Not to far off of I44.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

I can tell you the Springfield Army Surplus prices have gone sky high over the years! But I was there when gas was sold next door for 25 cents a gallon! Best value still, combat boots, but there is tons of stuff in there, the ammo boxes and food boxes have gone up in price but are still a good deal.

Much of my gear is the stuff I humped in the Army, still in good shape, all still kept in the duffel which now has a small hole in it. 

Use to be a store in Branson, Mo. off Main downtown, small but they could get most anything. 

Many of the surplus stores have a network they buy and sell in among other stores, much like used car dealers do, they can find it for you if you ask and know what it is.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

WOlverine.

love the flecktarn.

Cann you link to where you got? Thanks!!


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

swisslink.com


----------

